
Ask HN: Fellow Engineers – What motivates you to go into work? - mrburton
Okay 2 rules:<p>1. You can&#x27;t mention money as your reason.
2. You can&#x27;t quote Daniel Pink<p>Are you motivated by solving problems using a new technology or architecture design?<p>Do you enjoy being a part of a team who takes great pride in what they do? Elaborate a little if this is true.<p>Do you like the ownership it gives you in solving problems?<p>Is it because you enjoy using a mixture of languages and &#x2F;newer&#x2F; technology like Kafka?
======
Slaul
Without mentioning money I'd have to say that I truly enjoy solving puzzles
and problems.

But honestly, my main motivating factor for solving problems for somebody else
instead of for me is money.

~~~
mrburton
I can relate to this. Now my question is "Why solving problems for others?"
e.g., working for someone else and solving their problems?

~~~
Slaul
I like solving puzzles and problems because I enjoy the process of going from
unknown to known. From picking apart each individual thread in the knot,
breaking down the problem into smaller and smaller problems until we can start
to see the big picture.

In a way, it kind of feels like exploring.

------
sotojuan
I love my coworkers (not just engineering) and the projects I am working on
are interesting to me. I have the right amount of ownership/freedom and
mentorship someone my age (23) should have.

~~~
mrburton
It's very important at an early age to have good mentors around you
professionally and being exposed to various parts of the business.

Stay VERY hungry, curious and be careful with the Dunning–Kruger effect. Just
remember, when older people give you advice, keep in mind two things.

1) They were once younger and had people give them advice as well. 2) They're
only giving you advice because they see potential in you; otherwise, they
wouldn't say shit :)

Thanks for providing your perspective!

------
itamarst
Making useful things: [https://codewithoutrules.com/2017/08/07/do-something-
useful/](https://codewithoutrules.com/2017/08/07/do-something-useful/)

------
Abdur91
There are multiple reasons for me to get up daily for work.Related to my field
is love for development and problem solving and learning new stuff.Currently
the project on which i am working is really shit in a sense that the legacy
code is full of nonsense shit and i have to handle that.this make my day,a
really bad day.but in the end

------
jonkiddy
I think the best part of this post, at least for me, is that I had no idea who
Daniel Pink was until a moment ago. This is why I stick around on HN. Thanks!

~~~
mrburton
I guess its safe to say you're motivated by learning :)

------
warrenm
Providing for my family (ha! didn't mention "money" (well, until there).

Other than that ... I enjoy learning new stuff, solving problems, and helping
other folks get their work done faster, easier, better.

~~~
mrburton
First, you have a syntax error in your lisp program ;) Missing a closing ) lol

What's so interesting is the theme of learning and doing for others. Are you
ever interested in using a new technology and do you feel that also at times
make you consider leaving a job because of it?

~~~
warrenm
I've made changes a couple times (and tried a few others) that have opened me
up to new technologies / toolsets / etc

Much of the time, I have not had to change jobs _just_ to learn something new
(and a couple times, I've changed jobs and trained folks on what I already
knew)

